# Mbuna Lighting



## GarPac19 (Apr 22, 2019)

Does anyone have a favorite fixture for lighting MBUNA tanks? I own a 90gal with fluorescent lamps - am highly interested in investing in an LED outfit. Any suggestions?


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

I use a Current USA Satellite Plus PRO on my 180gal and two Aqua Illumination Hydra HD 64 lights on my 450gal, which are much better but pricey.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

I use a cheapy called Beamswork. It works great.


----------



## Adamson (Oct 13, 2019)

I have a Fluval Aquasky and am happy with it.


----------

